#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Difference b/w ISO 5199:2002 and BS EN ISO 5199:2002??

## Arpit007

Dear friend,



Can any one tell me the difference betweeen ISO 5199:2002 and BS EN ISO 5199:2002??
are they exactly same or there is any difference.??

Thanks,
Arpit007See More: Difference b/w ISO 5199:2002 and BS EN ISO 5199:2002??

----------


## Marty Thompson

The British Standard reproduces verbatim EN ISO 5199:2002. It is identical with ISO 5199:2002

----------

